# Lasst Bilder sprechen.........



## KlausS. (6. Juli 2010)

Bin momentan mit meinen Pflanzen,ob im Teich oder Garten so zufrieden:smoki, das ich einfach mal ein paar Bilder gemacht habe.


----------



## wasserm (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Lasst Bilder sprechen.........*

Hallo Klaus.

Kannst du mir den Namen der Pflanze auf Bild NR.3 sagen?
Einige deiner Pflanzen haben wir auch,aber NR,3 kenne ich nicht.
Deine Pflanzen sehen toll aus.

  Gruss aus Haltern.


----------



## danyvet (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Lasst Bilder sprechen.........*

Nr. 3 schaut aus wie Fresien! Kann das sein?!

Mir gefällt übrigens  Nr.2 supergut! 
Ich finde, dieses Wellplastik im Hintergrund, das eigentlich sonst eher nicht so was ist, das ich gern in meinem Garten hätte, passt optimal als Hintergrund, zumindest am Foto. Hat irgendwie was stylisches, vielleicht liegts auch am Lichteinfall. Irgendwie gefällts mir total gut, schaut so kunstvoll aus.


----------



## Casybay (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Lasst Bilder sprechen.........*

Hallo Klaus,
SPITZE Deine Pflanzen!


----------



## KlausS. (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Lasst Bilder sprechen.........*

Hallo
Ich kanns euch noch nichtmal sagen, was das auf Bild Nr.3 für ne Pflanze ist. Muss erstmal meinen Nachbarn fragen.Hab sie von ihm bekommen.


----------



## Annett (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Lasst Bilder sprechen.........*

Moin.

Besser spät als nie. 

Ich würde die Pflanze auf Bild 3 für eine Montretie halten: http://www.google.de/images?q=montb...x-a&um=1&ie=UTF-8&source=og&sa=N&hl=de&tab=wi


----------



## Zuckerschniss (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: Lasst Bilder sprechen.........*

Hallo

Ich würde sagen: Crocosmia Lucifer...... Und ich bin ganz neidisch....


----------

